# Walks out nicely?



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

That phrase, to me, means that the horse has a good ground covering walk. He reaches well under himself , engaging his hindend, and moves well. Not hurriedly, but nice "ground eating" walk.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Exactly. A horse that travels well walks at a nice brisk pace all day long and doesn't require alot of leg to keep going.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I agree with the two above definitions. I also think of it as a very confident walk which demonstrates that the horse is relaxed in it's environment and feels that there is nothing to be wary of.


----------

